# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Maag en/of darmproblemen? Probeer dit!

## robin65

Probeer oil pulling.Kijk voor meer info over oil pulling op
http://mens-en-gezondheid.infonu.nl/...tingskuur.html

----------


## Agnes574

Oil pulling by Robin65

Oorsprong
Oil pulling is een eeuwenoude methode om je lichaam te ontdoen van gifstoffen op een simpele en natuurlijke manier.
Deze manier van ontgiften is door de jaren heen in vergetelheid geraakt. Dr. Fedor Karach een (oncoloog uit Rusland) heeft de ontgiftingskuur weer in de belangstelling gebracht nadat hij door de kuur was genezen van een chronische bloedziekte. Oil pulling vind zijn oorsprong in India, waar mensen deze goedkope manier van ontgiften al jaren toepassen voor verschillende aandoeningen en kwalen. Dr. Fedor Karach beweert dat oil pulling baat heeft bij een heleboel ernstige maar ook minder ernstige kwalen (daarover later meer).


Wat is oil pulling precies?
Zoals ik al zei is oil pulling een goedkope, simpele en natuurlijke manier om je lichaam te ontdoen van gifstoffen. Elke dag slaat je lichaam gifstoffen op in de oa de nieren en de darmen. We leven tegenwoordig in een erg vervuild milieu denk daarbij aan uitlaatgassen van auto`s bijvoorbeeld. roken en slechte voeding zorgen ook voor veel gifstoffen in het lichaam. Om je lichaam een handje te helpen bestaan er veel manieren van ontgiften en oil pulling is daar 1 van.

HET IS HEEL SIMPEL. 
Je neemt gewoon 1 eetlepel koudgeperste olie in je mond en spoelt daarmee gedurende 15 tot 20 min je mond. Het is niet de bedoeling om als een bezetene je mond te spoelen. De beste manier is om de olie langzaam tussen tanden en kiezen te duwen en zuigen. Het duwen en zuigen kan je afwisselen door kauwbewegingen te maken. Gorgel niet met de olie ! want dan krijg je de neiging om het in te slikken. Je zal je wel afvragen: Hoe zorgt deze simpele methode voor het ontgiften van mijn lichaam?

Door met de olie je mond te spoelen activeer je de stofwisseling. (metabolisme)
De activering van de stofwisseling zorgt er dus voor dat de gifstoffen door de slijmvliezen in je mond in je speeksel terecht komen. Als je de olie na 20 min uitspuugt hoort deze wit te zijn en zit het vol met bacteriën. Als de olie niet wit is heb je niet lang of goed genoeg gespoeld. Een andere reden voor niet witte olie is dat je niet genoeg water drinkt en dus uitgedroogd bent. Als je de olie uitspuugd in de wasbak zorg er dan voor dat je de wasbak naspoeld met gekookt water. Er zitten zoveel bacteriën in dat je het eigenlijk beter kunt uitspugen in de w.c. dat is ook de reden waarom je het niet moet inslikken.

zorg ervoor dat je eerst je tanden poetst en flost voordat je begint met oil pulling. Houd je hoofd een klein stukje na achteren zodat ook de achterkant van de mond bereikt wordt.


Functies van de stofwisseling
Het vrijmaken van energie uit opgenomen stoffen 
Het gebruik van bouwstoffen en energie als bron voor alle biologische processen 
Het verwerken van afvalstoffen 
De aanmaak en het gebruik reserves 


Wat is koudgeperste olie?
Zonnebloemolie bijvoorbeeld wordt geperst uit pitten van de zonnebloem. Door druk en wrijving komt de olie uit de zonnebloempitten vrij. Hoe meer warmte er vrijkomt bij de persing hoe meer voedingstoffen er in de olie verloren gaan. Koudgeperste olie is dus niet verhit en bevat nog alle goede voedingsstoffen. zonnebloemolie en sesamolie worden het meest gebruikt, maar er zijn ook andere soorten olie die je kan gebruiken.
Zorg er wel voor dat de olie die je koopt koudgeperst is.


Resultaten van oil pulling
Als oil pulling lang wordt volgehouden boek je de beste resultaten. De ene persoon reageert er nou eenmaal sneller op dan de ander. Acute kwalen kunnen binnen een week of 14 dagen verwijnen, maar bij chronische kwalen kan het zo zijn dat je maanden of zelfs een jaar nodig hebt. Het kan zijn dat je je niet lekker begint te voelen, maar ga dan gewoon door en stop niet met oil pulling. Het betekent dat je lichaam dan bezig is met ontgiften. De eerste resultaten die je ziet zijn het witter worden van de tandenen en loszittende tanden gaan weer vastzitten. Er verdwijnen ook ontstekingen in de mond en stopt het bloeden van het tandvlees. De darmen gaan beter functioneren en het bloed gaat beter stromen en je krijgt meer energie.


Welke ziekten kunnen worden genezen?
trombose 
eczeem 
paradentose 
allergieën 
maagzweren 
tandpijn 
leukemie 
hoge bloedruk 
hoge bloedsuikerspiegel 
spataderen 
longziekten 
diabetes 
polio 
tandvleesontsteking 
stijve gewrichten 
chronische infecties 
slapeloosheid 
maagzweren 
bronchitis 


Welke olie?
Welke olie je het beste kan gebruiken is voor iedereen anders. De ene zweert bij olijfolie en de ander gebruikt liever sesamolie of zonnebloemolie. Er zijn mensen die experimenteren met alle soorten olie om te kijken wat voor hen het beste is. Zorg er gewoon voor dat de olie die je gebruikt koudgeperst is en het liefst biologisch geteeld.


Voor de beginners
-Koop een fles koudgeperste zonnebloem, olijf of sesamolie 
-Probeer het altijd op een lege maag te doen, bijvoorbeeld ´s ochtends. Als dit niet lukt is dat niet erg , want dan doe je het gewoon op een ander tijdstip. De reden om het te doen op een lege maag is dat je dan minder de neiging hebt om over te geven. 
-Neem 1 eetlepel olie in de mond. 
-Begin langzaam met duwen, zuigen en kauwbewegingen. 
-Probeer om de olie niet in te slikken. De olie zit namelijk vol met bacteriën 
-Doe dit 15 tot 20 minuten 
-Spuug de olie uit in het toilet en niet in de wasbak omdat ze wemelt van de bacteriën. 
-De uitgespuugde olie hoort wit te zijn 
-Spoel daarna je mond met water en poets je tanden en tong nogmaals. 
-Drink daarna 2 glazen water 
Oil pulling mag je 3 x per dag doen 

© 2008 Robin65, gepubliceerd in Ziekten (Mens en Gezondheid) op 07-06-2008, laatst gewijzigd op 11-06-2008. Het auteursrecht van dit artikel ligt bij de infoteur. Zonder toestemming van Robin65 is vermenigvuldiging van dit artikel verboden....
Ik hoop maar dat ik dit hier naartoe mocht kopieeren mét bronvermelding,aangezien je zelf de verwijzing al aangaf...het is interessante info Robin65,en dat wil ik met de leden hier delen...en niet iedereen neemt de stap om een link te openen!!!! Thanks!!!! Ik ga het zéker proberen!!

(bron: mens-en-gezondheid.infonu.nl)

----------

